# Catclaw bowl



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 24, 2020)

Work in progress. Catclaw stump with a little burl. It was ripped out of the ground sometime in the '60's - early 70's. No color added and one coat of rattle can lacquer. The bark inclusion was filled with dust from the piece. It is 8"OD and right now is 3 1/4+" tall. 






Looking into the bowl.




As it's still a WIP, the raised foot has that bark inclusion going through the it leaving a gap about 3/4" wide, I'm thinking I'll try make 3-4 legs in the French leg style. If it doesn't work, it will have a flat bottom. More pictures later.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 24, 2020)

Beautiful wood, with or without legs & feet! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 24, 2020)

Wow that's a beauty! I didn't realize cats claw was that pretty, will have to keep my eye out for some, I don't think it's that common here in the low desert though....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2020)

Very nice piece, not familiar with Catclaw...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 24, 2020)

That is an amazing bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 24, 2020)

https://homeguides.sfgate.com/desert-cats-claw-tree-72893.html gives some information. catclaw wood shows images

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 24, 2020)

This picture shows why Acacia Senegalia, formally Acacia Greggi, got it's Catclaw name. You can go through a thicket of this stuff, and about 10-20 minutes later you have an itch on an arm, leg, or somewhere on your body. You go to scratch that itch, and feel a bunch of rough stuff. You take a look, and it's usually a dried up blood trail. I had one across my forehead once. 







One thing I forgot to mention is that particular piece of wood is harder than Ironwood. A Sorby scraper and a Thompson bowl gouge would only cut for about 1" and I had to resharpen. I ended up using my carbide tools....... ...... 

Larry, thanks for posting that link to the Catclaw Wood. There are some good looking bowls in it. 



barry richardson said:


> Wow that's a beauty! I didn't realize cats claw was that pretty, will have to keep my eye out for some, I don't think it's that common here in the low desert though....


Barry, it should be near you. There's plenty between you and Gila Bend. Every where I've been in Arizona under 4000 feet, I've seen it or encountered plenty. If you come down to Tucson, I'll take you to a place where you can go home with a load of it. Unless I decide to get it for myself. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## trc65 (Mar 24, 2020)

Great looking bowl! Really pretty wood, thanks for the info on the tree.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 24, 2020)

I think this wood would make gorgeous pens and bottle stoppers, etc.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 24, 2020)

That's one pretty piece of wood!!
Figured it was an_ Acacia_ spp
I really like grain patterns like that---can just look at them for...….hours, kind of a soothing thing to me.
Guess that's one reason I like Mesquite so much---all the variability.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 25, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> This picture shows why Acacia Senegalia, formally Acacia Greggi, got it's Catclaw name. You can go through a thicket of this stuff, and about 10-20 minutes later you have an itch on an arm, leg, or somewhere on your body. You go to scratch that itch, and feel a bunch of rough stuff. You take a look, and it's usually a dried up blood trail. I had one across my forehead once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the pictures the tree/leaves looks a lot like desert ironwood. Your right, it's probably around and I'm just not noticing it....


----------



## TXMoon (Mar 25, 2020)

That is gorgeous wood! And you've made a beautiful bowl out of it.


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 25, 2020)

Amazing this came out of an old stump. Beautiful bowl for sure. I’m with Larry about pen blanks.


----------

